# Alieni, nuove rivelazioni. Focus. Tutte le puntate. Video



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)

"Alieni, nuove rilevazioni" è la serie di documentari sul mondo degli Ufo e del paranormale prodotta dal canale tv del mensile scientifico Focus.

Le varie puntate, in totale 24 episodio, affrontano tutti (o quasi) i temi legati all'ufologia ed ai fenomeni inspiegabili e sconosciuti.


Vi riportiamo, dal secondo post in poi, tutti i video in streaming di tutte le puntate della serie.

Li trovate qui in basso.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2014)




----------



## Butcher (24 Marzo 2014)

Lo guarderò, molto interessante. Grazie.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2014)

Che figata Ho visto il primo episodio.. guarderò tutti

Grazie Admin


----------



## gino1975 (10 Luglio 2014)

ciao admin e grazie per questi video che ai inserito ,ho visto tutti i 24 episodi ,non sò dove li ai trovati ,ma grazie per averli inseriti qui ,comunque un amico mi ha riferito che stanno facendo la nuova stagione composta da altri 24 episodi ,quindi se riesci a trovare gli episodi della nuova stagione spero che li inserisci subito qui ,io non sono riuscito a trovarli.
grazie fammi sapere qualche cosa 
ciao


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

Ciao gino, quando saranno disponibili li inseriremo sicuramente


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Luglio 2014)

Grande Admin,
tra l'altro la cosa mi ha fatto venire in mente un altra cosa,
non sarebbe possibile aprire una sezione del forum con i link alle principali partite della storia del milan?
es Finali europee, risultati di campionato eclatanti?
sicermente non so se dopo tanti anni esista ancora il copywrate


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Ho visto una puntata l'altro giorno, e hanno detto una cosa molto interessante, dal momento che le distanze tra le stelle sono enormi, una navicella non avrebbe energia sufficiente per raggiungere un altro sistema, perciò oltre a conoscere la tecnologia dell'invisibilità (tipo quella del mantello di Harry potter) dietro dovrebbe esserci la nave madre una sorta di portaerei...deve essere una figata


----------

